# What is a good size label for t-shirts?



## farmo (Mar 30, 2011)

Is there a standard label size to use for re-labeling t-shirts? I need to order labels for my t-shirts but not sure what size or specification to use?


----------



## beOomi (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd go with what looks good for your design. Every manufacturer/brand has something a bit different.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

beOomi said:


> I'd go with what looks good for your design. Every manufacturer/brand has something a bit different.


I agree. The label is to brand, i think it is not good to make a big one. Also you can ref to those famous t-shirt brand label size such as AA, Gildan, etc. 

Bill


----------



## farmo (Mar 30, 2011)

What is the general sense on the type of labels that works better for t-shirts? Woven or print labels? Found a source that prints on nylon and it is very cost effective.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

woven label used more for high end clothes. Fashion dress, coat, suits all used woven label as far as i have seen. regular brand or promotional goods used more printed label. The cost to order 1000pcs label or less, is more or less whatever it is woven or printed label.


----------



## fdcarter (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm just getting started in the T-shirt industry and I'm getting my shirt labels printed at about 1.5 X 2in. Some may think that's kind of big, but they'll be woven on very comfortable fabric (so hopefully very comfortable for the wearer), and should look great once sewn onto the T-shirts. Care info will be on the flip side of them.

I've seen some tags even bigger (usually length-wise) and some much smaller, but in the end its up to you. I think whatever size will complement your shirts is the important thing.


----------



## cruzlabel (Jul 17, 2007)

There is no standard size for a label. Most people go with a size that comfortably fits their logo and captures the detail. But keep in mind that creating your labels either too small or very large will most likely increase the price of them. At Cruz Label, we have a rule of thumb that any label that is within a 4" area stays within the best price range.


----------

